# This makes my knees weak!  Smoker/grill/fireplace combo



## kitchenelf (Jun 7, 2008)

I couldn't even talk - all I could do was show my husband!!!!!

On my wish list


----------



## Katie H (Jun 7, 2008)

Now look what you've done.  All our grillmasters will be a puddle of  drool coveting this thing.  You could cook for a university with that thing.  Did you actually SEE it or was it something you found online?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 7, 2008)

I get the Napa Style catalog and finally picked it up to thumb through it.  That thing is gorgeous!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 7, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I get the Napa Style catalog and finally picked it up to thumb through it.  That thing is gorgeous!




Okay, lady.  Put the catalogue down.  Stand  away  from it and  put your hands up.


----------



## Russellkhan (Jun 7, 2008)

Very nice. It's higher capacity and less expensive than the ones I've been keeping on my wish list. I'm gonna have to do some research on this thing, see if I can find any reviews by folks who have used it. 

...of course, it's still not cheap enough that I can foresee a time when I could afford to buy it, but I like to keep the wish list properly up to date anyway, just so I know that should I end up with too much money one of these days I'll be able to get rid of it quickly and efficiently ;-). Nice find!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 7, 2008)

It's not cheap, that's for sure.  Still makes my knees weak


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 7, 2008)

Makes me feel like such a...redneck. I am awe-stricken. When I was in college back in Pennsylvania, I used a non-working refrigerator with an electric hotplate and a cast iron skillet full of wet woodchips. Manual flue pipe coming out the top. It had wire racks, and I covered them with venison and trout.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 7, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> It's not cheap, that's for sure. Still makes my knees weak


 
Take two stiff drinks of bourbon...go to bed...you'll feel better tomorrow


----------



## Katie H (Jun 7, 2008)

gadzooks said:


> Makes me feel like such a...redneck. I am awe-stricken. When I was in college back in Pennsylvania, I used a non-working refrigerator with an electric hotplate and a cast iron skillet full of wet woodchips. Manual flue pipe coming out the top. It had wire racks, and I covered them with venison and trout.



Your "cooker" sounds like  something Alton Brown would  dream up.  Congrats on a  great recycling job.


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 7, 2008)

I believe I found the directions for this smoker in a copy of _Pennsylvania Fish & Game News. _I guess that alone would qualify me as a redneck.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 7, 2008)

gadzooks said:


> I believe I found the directions for this smoker in a copy of _Pennsylvania Fish & Game News. _I guess that alone would qualify me as a redneck.



That made me snort my wine!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 7, 2008)

Are you also a member of he AHBA? (American Honky Tonk Bar Association).

You may be a redneck if you realize you are the friend in low places that Garth was talking about.


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 8, 2008)

could be...I have low friends in high places and high friends in low places...


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 9, 2008)

AH! I now have an idea for my welding class project!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 9, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> AH! I now have an idea for my welding class project!!!!!



 - PLEASE let me know if you do this!  ...and take pictures too!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't want to be a wet blanket, but it sems to me that 'combo' items that perform several different functions all in one, seldom do the job as well as individual one function pieces.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 9, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I don't want to be a wet blanket, but it sems to me that 'combo' items that perform several different functions all in one, seldom do the job as well as individual one function pieces.



goway - you soggy like a wet blanket   Let me have my dream


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2008)

I didn't get to finish my post.

...but I'm sure that in this case, it works great and is a bargain at that price.  I would kill to have one.


----------

